# Can I use Sea salt or no?



## Gabie (Jul 6, 2011)

The ultimate question: Can i use sea salt in my 5g tank? Or will my fishy go byebye. 

Basically I need to add aquarium salt to my tank but i have non. 
I already spent $50 on my red betta, and im not saying I dont want to spend anymore money, i just have no ride to the store. I went to PetCo at one point and the lady there said dont buy it, she gave me some ammonia fizzy tablets and said if im really worried add them. But i wish i listened to everyone else because everywhere i read now, it says 'add salt..", "put a bit of salt..", "combine salt with.."

*Can i add Sea Salt to the tank? 
*
*If so, how much?
*Ive been googling this question for about week straight. 
Some say yes, some say no. 

-But the first chance i get i will buy aquarium salt.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

You should only use it if your fish has finrot or some other infection-y type thing. If it's just as a preventative, don't bother, because that actually gives them an immunity to it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Gabie said:


> The ultimate question: Can i use sea salt in my 5g tank? Or will my fishy go byebye.
> 
> Basically I need to add aquarium salt to my tank but i have non.
> I already spent $50 on my red betta, and im not saying I dont want to spend anymore money, i just have no ride to the store. I went to PetCo at one point and the lady there said dont buy it, she gave me some ammonia fizzy tablets and said if im really worried add them. But i wish i listened to everyone else because everywhere i read now, it says 'add salt..", "put a bit of salt..", "combine salt with.."
> ...


Is your fish ill or showing symptoms of finrot?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sea salt? No. Thats for saltwater tanks, it will harm your betta.


----------



## Gabie (Jul 6, 2011)

The fish looks like he has an early stage of fin rot and could possibly have mouth rot, but its not on the mouth its right above it. there is something on him, it looks like the hard version of columnaris.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Then yeah, I'd try AQ salt.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Definitely *no!* Betta's are freshwater fish. Therefore, they cannot live in salt water. _Only_ use salt if your Betta has finrot, or burns or anything else. Giving your Betta salt water can seriously injure, or kill the fish.

______________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Gabie (Jul 6, 2011)

*Remember: Its sea salt in talking about, not aquarium salt. can i add sea salt, the stuff people cook with. or will my fish die? *

Cus he does have fin rot. 
So salt is needed.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

If your fish has *fin rot* then use AQ salt. If it doesn't *DO NOT.*


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Gabie said:


> *Remember: Its sea salt in talking about, not aquarium salt. can i add sea salt, the stuff people cook with. or will my fish die? *
> 
> Cus he does have fin rot.
> So salt is needed.


There is a type of salt I believe you can use instead of aquarium salt...but I have never personally tried it and I can't remember which it is...Maybe PM oldfishlady and ask. she would know.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would seriously stay away from salt unless there is a reason for it, open wounds or diseases. If you are sure there is a reason for it, use AQ salt. Walmarts sell AQ salt too. But yes, a lot of aquarium enthusiasts actually tell you not to use salt unless 100% needed to avoid using meds.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Gabie said:


> The fish looks like he has an early stage of fin rot and could possibly have mouth rot, but its not on the mouth its right above it. there is something on him, it looks like the hard version of columnaris.


 can you get any photos of him?


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

PM OldFishLady. I'm pretty sure ice cream salt can be used as a substitute, but it may be for Epsom salt. Sorry, that isn't much help, but at least you know it can be substituted for future reference. Definitely ask OFL!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

*Sea Salt: *absolutely NOT. This is a household salt used on food, and is what is used in SALTWATER aquariums. Bettas are strictly FRESHWATER, and sea salt will kill them.

*Aquarium Salt:* this is not "real" salt, it isn't what we'd want to use at the dinner table! It is much different! AQ Salt is specifically designed for freshwater fish for things like fin rot. If you over-dose on this, though, you fish can be severely damaged. That is why you *never* go over 10 days of useage, nor over the recommended amount!


----------



## GalvatronX99 (May 7, 2011)

Gabie said:


> The ultimate question: Can i use sea salt in my 5g tank? Or will my fishy go byebye.
> 
> Basically I need to add aquarium salt to my tank but i have non.
> I already spent $50 on my red betta, and im not saying I dont want to spend anymore money, i just have no ride to the store. I went to PetCo at one point and the lady there said dont buy it, she gave me some ammonia fizzy tablets and said if im really worried add them. But i wish i listened to everyone else because everywhere i read now, it says 'add salt..", "put a bit of salt..", "combine salt with.."
> ...


AQ salt and sea salt are the same molecule.

In fact aquarium salt says right on the box that the salt comes from evaporated sea water. Be sure you do not use iodized salt.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Whenever I felt the need to use salt in any of my tanks, I have used canning salt. Available at the grocery story and MUCH less expensive!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's a really debatable subject. I personally do use a 1/4 teaspoon of Unionized Sea salt per 2.5 gallons as a preventative. I will only double this dose when a Betta of mine falls ill. I know some people say that it could possibly kill them, but I've never had any problems or signs of distress with it. If you do use Sea Salt make sure that there IS NOT any iodine in it. If there is, that will poison your little guys and kill them. Note: If doing this daily, doe 25-50% water changes before dosing to avoid the risk of overdosing.

When my Red CT Mr. Moto ballooned due to an internal infection, this salt mix helped bring his swelling down. I know this due to not being able to do the mix every day when he was ill. On those days at first he would swell really bad. With the salt, he could at least swim upright and even, even though he still only floated at the time. Note: Mr. Moto is completely fine and healthy now a days.


----------

